# 100s with no power windows and sunroof



## admassa (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi, 
My daughters 93 100s power windows and sunroof recently quit working. The bummer is that her drivers window is about 3 inches down. I've checked the fuses, and all are good. Any suggestions? I found about six relays in the d/s kick panel, anyone know which could be effecting this? Thanks!


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 100s with no power windows and sunroof (admassa)*

Could be the window relay. Should be a double wide relay. Could also be the ign. switch.


----------



## admassa (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: 100s with no power windows and sunroof (yodasfro)*

Thanks! Do you know which lead coming off of the ignition switch I would check to determine if it is the culprit? I know where the double relay is so I'll check it. Thanks again!


----------

